# FFAs have higher than average sex drives...



## Sasquatch! (Dec 13, 2012)

... with the occasional exception.

Discuss.

Also: Wair be the wimminz in englund?


----------



## biglynch (Dec 13, 2012)

the first lady i was with and for that mater the second too, who i would consider actual FFA's were both animals. Im not sure if its a higher sexdrive so much as just very sexually aware.
Lustful, without a doubt more lustful


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 13, 2012)

Definitely true with me, but I think that's due to having slightly higher than average testosterone levels as well as disorders like Bipolar and Borderline that can cause extremely elevated sex drives.

Not sure we're going to be able to prove anything here, but it would be interesting to hear people's responses, lol.

Edit: Oh, and I think anyone with a fetish or any kind of obsessive or strong preference is bound to be hornier than most by default. I'm not talking people who just say, "Yeah, I like big guys," but people like me and some other FFAs who spend a good deal of time fantasizing and writing/drawing, etc. Maybe a lot of FFAs are just very sexual people in this respect, since their preferences are a big part of their lives.


----------



## I'm Not Zoidberg (Dec 13, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Edit: Oh, and I think anyone with a fetish or any kind of obsessive or strong preference is bound to be hornier than most by default.



Agreed. 

I can't say I've been with many FFA's - they seem to be fairly rare here in southern California. But as for the few that I have been lucky enough to meet...well, let's just say I ended up quite exhausted. And my belly was nearly pulverized.

Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 13, 2012)

For some FFAs, I think there's the additional factor of being aroused by everyday things that normal women would not. Like dinner.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 13, 2012)

Amaranthine said:


> For some FFAs, I think there's the additional factor of being aroused by everyday things that normal women would not. Like dinner.



yes yes...now go make me some.


----------



## BigChaz (Dec 13, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> yes yes...now go make me some.



I'd like some dinner too...can I join in on this? I'll throw in grocery money.


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 13, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> I'd like some dinner too...can I join in on this? I'll throw in grocery money.



Magic words right there...

I will cook the grandest of dinners whenever it does not entail being broke. Home-cooked meals are the sexiest meals.


----------



## BigChaz (Dec 13, 2012)

Amaranthine said:


> Magic words right there...
> 
> I will cook the grandest of dinners whenever it does not entail being broke. Home-cooked meals are the sexiest meals.



IM THROWING MONEY AT MY SCREEN


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 13, 2012)

Amaranthine said:


> For some FFAs, I think there's the additional factor of being aroused by everyday things that normal women would not. Like dinner.



Haha, true. I recall being at a buffet in Disneyworld a few years back with my family and ogling this guy who was wolfing down humongous plates from the time I walked in 'til after I left. My family was just sitting there enjoying their meal and I felt incredibly awkward as I did my best not to stare. It got even more awkward when my Dad pointed him out for fat-joke purposes. :doh:

It's kind of hard not to be horny all the time when just going to a buffet is like navigating a minefield of potential boners. I get aroused when my boyfriend eats, and let's face it, he does that a lot. So...I'm kinda screwed, lol.


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 13, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> IM THROWING MONEY AT MY SCREEN



I AM THROWING DINNER AT MINE. 



My laptop is ruined. Goddamn it.


----------



## BigChaz (Dec 13, 2012)

Amaranthine said:


> I AM THROWING DINNER AT MINE.
> 
> 
> 
> My laptop is ruined. Goddamn it.



Not my fault! I owe nothing!


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 13, 2012)

Amaranthine said:


> Magic words right there...
> 
> I will cook the grandest of dinners whenever it does not entail being broke. Home-cooked meals are the sexiest meals.



Sad true confessions right here: I can't really cook worth a damn. D:

I mean, I've never really tried because I've never had to. My dad is a chef, so I was one of those kids who grew up eating great while my dad threw me out of the kitchen to "leave it to the professionals." My grandma was an incredible cook but also a rather scary lady, so I was intimidated to ask her to teach me.

My boyfriend and his family make fun of me for it all the time, but they still love me. His brother once told me that since I can't cook I'm useless, which offends my feminist sensibilities but made me feel pretty guilty. I mean, an FFA who can't cook is like pop-star who can't sing (Wait, bad analogy.)

Anyway, please don't ostracize me. I swear I'm trying to learn.


----------



## Mordecai (Dec 13, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> It's kind of hard not to be horny all the time when just going to a buffet is like navigating a minefield of potential boners. I get aroused when my boyfriend eats, and let's face it, he does that a lot. So...I'm kinda screwed, lol.



Interesting phrasing!


----------



## BigChaz (Dec 13, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Sad true confessions right here: I can't really cook worth a damn. D:
> 
> I mean, I've never really tried because I've never had to. My dad is a chef, so I was one of those kids who grew up eating great while my dad threw me out of the kitchen to "leave it to the professionals." My grandma was an incredible cook but also a rather scary lady, so I was intimidated to ask her to teach me.
> 
> ...



Aren't you still in college? I didn't truly become a great cook until after college - it seriously just takes practice, motivation, and the willingness to learn. Just because you can't cook now doesn't mean you can't be fucking awesome at it later.

My first ever "real" dish that I cooked was red beans and rice and it was god awful. So I made it again and again until I figured it out. Rinse repeat.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 13, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> Aren't you still in college? I didn't truly become a great cook until after college - it seriously just takes practice, motivation, and the willingness to learn. Just because you can't cook now doesn't mean you can't be fucking awesome at it later.
> 
> My first ever "real" dish that I cooked was red beans and rice and it was god awful. So I made it again and again until I figured it out. Rinse repeat.



Thanks for your encouragement.  And yeah...living in a dorm doesn't really lend itself to much cooking. Ramen, Canned Soup, Peanut Butter, and Frozen Dinners......what champions are made of.


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 13, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Sad true confessions right here: I can't really cook worth a damn. D:
> 
> I mean, I've never really tried because I've never had to. My dad is a chef, so I was one of those kids who grew up eating great while my dad threw me out of the kitchen to "leave it to the professionals." My grandma was an incredible cook but also a rather scary lady, so I was intimidated to ask her to teach me.
> 
> ...



Try Tastespotting and Foodgawker! Great foodporn sites with recipes. I have spent hours perusing and looking at pictures and planning out grandiose dinners. I like to think of it as...mildly productive procrastination.


----------



## BigChaz (Dec 13, 2012)

Amaranthine said:


> Try Tastespotting and Foodgawker! Great foodporn sites with recipes. I have spent hours perusing and looking at pictures and planning out grandiose dinners. I like to think of it as...mildly productive procrastination.



Those two sites are where I get 80% of my meal inspiration and ideas from. Love those sites.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 13, 2012)

Amaranthine said:


> Try Tastespotting and Foodgawker! Great foodporn sites with recipes. I have spent hours perusing and looking at pictures and planning out grandiose dinners. I like to think of it as...mildly productive procrastination.



I will have to check them out! :happy:


----------



## agouderia (Dec 14, 2012)

Amaranthine said:


> Try Tastespotting and Foodgawker! Great foodporn sites with recipes. I have spent hours perusing and looking at pictures and planning out grandiose dinners. I like to think of it as...mildly productive procrastination.





BigChaz said:


> Those two sites are where I get 80% of my meal inspiration and ideas from. Love those sites.



LOL! Unbelievable yet predictable - you ask the FFA's & BHM's about sex drive .... and it inevitably turns into food porn! :doh:





biglynch said:


> Im not sure if its a higher sexdrive so much as just very sexually aware.
> Lustful, without a doubt more lustful



This ... and this ... to get back to Sassy's original question:

The realization that you are an FFA - since it's so counter-cultural - forces a woman to consciously deal with her sexuality, her preferences, desires and fantasies, raising them to the level of awareness. 
You simply can work much better with something you're aware of ... and the more aware of it you are ....

In can also have the element of FFA's being less afraid of taboos - since they're already breaking the taboo of 'only thin is sexy, desirable and acceptable' - who cares about other taboos?

Second - speaking of lustful: A BHM's body simply offers more 'material' to lustily work with, there's more mass to trigger and fuel an FFA's lust, find ways to please her and the BHM. 
From my one serious experience with a really skinny guy - I often was at a loss of what to do, the tactile options where so limited.


----------



## Tad (Dec 14, 2012)

1) Loving the discussions in this thread--so positive and joyful (and lustful!)

2) I think that for FA of any stripe, it can be the case that 'food is foreplay' (actually it is the eating of said food, but that doesn't alliterate the same way). Maybe for some people they can get busy with life and shunt sexual thoughts to one side, but if every time you sit down with your partner to eat you get a little sexual charge....it is pretty hard to get too far from those feelings. (and speaking from experience, if you also get turned on from your own eating....you just have to learn ways to cope, or you will be so distracted as to be useless for large parts of the day)


----------



## sarahe543 (Dec 14, 2012)

on our first date, my man, who is also a chef (swoon) made a satisfied groan when he was eating something he really enjoyed. That was very much a turn on. Even more so when he makes the same noise at other times... I think its just higher awareness and also for a FA maybe gentle teasing of a guys confidence back up to where it should be, after years of people making them feel they should hide which of course is difficult! we have to verbalise how we feel and that makes us seem more horny, maybe it in turn MAKES us horny iyswim .


----------



## Melian (Dec 14, 2012)

And I'm the exception....so un-horny that it has to be pathological.


----------



## biglynch (Dec 14, 2012)

Melian said:


> And I'm the exception....so un-horny that it has to be pathological.



thats so hot...i think!


----------



## Melian (Dec 14, 2012)

biglynch said:


> thats so hot...i think!



You are not the first to say that. I'm a "challenge."


----------



## biglynch (Dec 14, 2012)

like a sexy rubiks cube. (im genuinely chuffed with that statement peoples)


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 14, 2012)

agouderia said:


> LOL! Unbelievable yet predictable - you ask the FFA's & BHM's about sex drive .... and it inevitably turns into food porn! :doh:
> 
> This ... and this ... to get back to Sassy's original question:
> 
> ...



Mmmmmmm...food porn...Saveur is another fabulous site.

Coming from the kink community as well as being a FFA/fat fetishist, etc. I would say that many people I've come across who have overcome their personal fears or taboos of what turns them on can be very sexually attuned. And I am speaking of the female population in this instance, not male. So I would say women who are sexually aware and have higher sex drives can be from many walks of life. Just they are more comfortable with themselves, what they enjoy, what turns them on, etc. 

Yet, on the other hand, food is such an integral part of our lives that it does lend itself to being more consistent in the ability to cause arousal, etc. It's such a key pleasure factor in our lives (when we allow it). The foodee aspect, the indulgence or gluttony aspect, the fattening/maintaining fat aspect. 

Then, there is the love of fat being highly taboo for so many and god forbid you talk about weight gain so sometimes there is that humiliation aspect that can trigger a person's desire. So many pieces to the pie (pumpkin here, homemade whipped topping preferred) 

As for the whole lustful aspect. YES!



Tad said:


> 1) Loving the discussions in this thread--so positive and joyful (and lustful!)



It is and they are! 



sarahe543 said:


> *on our first date, my man, who is also a chef (swoon) made a satisfied groan when he was eating something he really enjoyed. That was very much a turn on.* Even more so when he makes the same noise at other times... I think its just higher awareness and also for a FA maybe gentle teasing of a guys confidence back up to where it should be, after years of people making them feel they should hide which of course is difficult! we have to verbalise how we feel and that makes us seem more horny, maybe it in turn MAKES us horny iyswim .



That.Is.Hawt

Verbalization/communication, good points.

Wow, this is so much more enjoyable than writing technical documentation. :bow: to you all!


----------



## besthandsomeman (Dec 20, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> I'd like some dinner too...can I join in on this? I'll throw in grocery money.



All the FFAs can get together and cool for us. Kawaii is still learning so this would be a great experience! :eat2: i wonder what would be made?


----------



## biglynch (Dec 20, 2012)

besthandsomeman said:


> All the FFAs can get together and cool for us. Kawaii is still learning so this would be a great experience! :eat2: i wonder what would be made?



served up like this, and im so in.
http://www.strollingtable.com/gallery.htm


----------



## sarahe543 (Dec 20, 2012)

food with me AS the table...then you're talking...


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 20, 2012)

biglynch said:


> served up like this, and im so in.
> http://www.strollingtable.com/gallery.htm





sarahe543 said:


> food with me AS the table...then you're talking...



You go girl!


----------



## biglynch (Dec 20, 2012)

its a party, we need many tables


----------



## I'm Not Zoidberg (Dec 20, 2012)

Tomorrow is the end of the world, you know. Which means all you horndog FFA's need to get onto an airplane RIGHT FRACKING NOW and fly here to Los Angeles so that you and I can meet and bid each other farewell in an appropriately end-of-the-world manner. Seriously.

I mean, I'm just sayin'.


----------



## melinda333 (Dec 20, 2012)

I think I'm average...but watching all the cuties on this site is definally changing that.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm Not Zoidberg said:


> Tomorrow is the end of the world, you know. Which means all you horndog FFA's need to get onto an airplane RIGHT FRACKING NOW and fly here to Los Angeles so that you and I can meet and bid each other farewell in an appropriately end-of-the-world manner. Seriously.
> 
> I mean, I'm just sayin'.



It's a real shame there's no FFA in California.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 21, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> It's a real shame there's no FFA in California.



I am going to move back early just so people can stop saying that. Then I will be the single, lone FFA in the _entire_ Golden State and everyone will pay to come gawk at me as I sit on my computer.

"There she is," the announcer witll whisper. "The only girl in Callu-forr-ny-ay who likes fat guys. Some say she must not be from here. That she rose up out of the In & Out Burger grease vats like some mysterious, deep-fried angel. Who knows? But I've heard she'll bring about the dawn of a new age. The end of lipo. Someday...California will be fat."

*audience gasps*


----------



## The Dark Lady (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm Not Zoidberg said:


> Tomorrow is the end of the world, you know. Which means all you horndog FFA's need to get onto an airplane RIGHT FRACKING NOW and fly here to Los Angeles so that you and I can meet and bid each other farewell in an appropriately end-of-the-world manner. Seriously.
> 
> I mean, I'm just sayin'.



SoCal FFAs aren't so hard to find as you keep making them out to be, you know. For example, I'll be spending today at the Disneyland resort if you're _that_ desperate to meet one of us & have an annual pass. However, do bear in mind that the following statement . . .



Sasquatch! said:


> It's a real shame there's no FFA in California.



. . . is also true. You can blame Sassy's irresistible bod for that.


----------



## I'm Not Zoidberg (Dec 21, 2012)

The Dark Lady said:


> SoCal FFAs aren't so hard to find as you keep making them out to be, you know. For example, I'll be spending today at the Disneyland resort if you're _that_ desperate to meet one of us & have an annual pass.



That's the sweetest thing I've ever heard, Dark Lady.

But goldurnit, I've never done it with the backdrop of a planetary apocalypse. I've always wanted to do that; I think it'd be _sooooo-o-o-o-o_ much more exciting than just, let's say, in a seedy motel room with some cheap vodka and one of those beds that vibrates when you put quarters in the machine. And now it didn't happen anyway. 

Bloody ancients and their fake ass doomsday prophecies. What a ripoff.

[_sulks quietly in corner, counting quarters_]


----------



## I'm Not Zoidberg (Dec 21, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> <snippage> That she rose up out of the In & Out Burger grease vats like some mysterious, deep-fried angel. </snippage>



In & Out burger! Must have...must have..._must have_...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 22, 2012)

The Dark Lady said:


> . . . is also true. You can blame Sassy's irresistible bod for that.



I REGRET NOTHING.


----------



## HeavyHandsome (Dec 23, 2012)

sarahe543 said:


> food with me AS the table...then you're talking...



Ever hear of Sushi Girls?  YUM!


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 23, 2012)

sarahe543 said:


> food with me AS the table...then you're talking...





HeavyHandsome said:


> Ever hear of Sushi Girls?  YUM!



Pshaw, make it sushi boys...then you're talkin'


----------



## HeavyHandsome (Dec 23, 2012)

bbwfairygirl said:


> Pshaw, make it sushi boys...then you're talkin'



Id volunteer for you ladies, as long as you dont mind a little hair in your sushi haha. Maybe lay down some wax paper first?


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 23, 2012)

bbwfairygirl said:


> Pshaw, make it sushi boys...then you're talkin'





HeavyHandsome said:


> Id volunteer for you ladies, as long as you dont mind a little hair in your sushi haha. Maybe lay down some wax paper first?



Well, we could always just wax you first. That would take care of the hair issue. 

I suppose rice paper napkins would suffice though iffin' you iz skeered of da' wax?


----------



## HeavyHandsome (Dec 23, 2012)

bbwfairygirl said:


> Well, we could always just wax you first. That would take care of the hair issue.
> 
> I suppose rice paper napkins would suffice though iffin' you iz skeered of da' wax?



It would be futile to wax me...lol. Ill take the napkins


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 23, 2012)

bbwfairygirl said:


> Well, we could always just wax you first. That would take care of the hair issue.
> 
> I suppose rice paper napkins would suffice though iffin' you iz skeered of da' wax?





HeavyHandsome said:


> It would be futile to wax me...lol. Ill take the napkins



lolololol...napkins it is...patience is only a virtue in some circumstances lol


----------



## HeavyHandsome (Dec 23, 2012)

bbwfairygirl said:


> lolololol...napkins it is...patience is only a virtue in some circumstances lol



Indeed! Would you attempt to wax a Bear in the wild?


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 23, 2012)

bbwfairygirl said:


> lolololol...napkins it is...patience is only a virtue in some circumstances lol





HeavyHandsome said:


> Indeed! Would you attempt to wax a Bear in the wild?



LOL, I have been known to attempt many foolish things. 

Besides, I haz rope AND friends ...and treats? 

_~wonders if bears fall for the treat scam_


----------



## HeavyHandsome (Dec 23, 2012)

bbwfairygirl said:


> LOL, I have been known to attempt many foolish things.
> 
> Besides, I haz rope AND friends ...and treats?
> 
> _~wonders if bears fall for the treat scam_



Some bears might


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 23, 2012)

bbwfairygirl said:


> LOL, I have been known to attempt many foolish things.
> 
> Besides, I haz rope AND friends ...and treats?
> 
> _~wonders if bears fall for the treat scam_





HeavyHandsome said:


> Some bears might



Ah ha...I knew it


----------



## Lollipops (Feb 8, 2013)

Hmm... Interesting. I do have times when I get tingly at the slightest vision of a bigger man. Either I do have a big sex drive alright or I'm suffering the effects of forever alone-ness.


----------



## corrupted29 (Feb 13, 2013)

Lollipops said:


> Hmm... Interesting. I do have times when I get tingly at the slightest vision of a bigger man. Either I do have a big sex drive alright or I'm suffering the effects of forever alone-ness.



The world needs waaaaay more people like you!


----------

